# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي مواعظ وعبر عجائب خلق الانسان

## ameerl

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  قرأت  هذا الموضوع وقد اعجبني جدا لما فيه من الاعجاز والقدرة الالهي  عن خلقنا ... 
فاحببت ان انقله  لكم     ليكون موعظة وعبرة لنا جميعا.....سوف اترككم مع   الموضوع بالصور .                                              ولانملك إلا قول سبحان ربي العظيم  خالق الأكوان ومافيه الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  وخالـق الإنسان من العـــــدم وما قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ*

----------


## mohamed73

* سبحان ربي العظيم*

----------


## امير محمد

*سبحان ربي العظيم*

----------


## anouar

سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## benabdelhafidh

* سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بكــ

----------

